

Show HN: Pongderdome – Multiplayer Pong for 2-10 Players - jscottmiller
https://www.1dash1.com/users/jscottmiller/games/Pongderdome

======
tmoullet
Hey, this is pretty cool!

A few suggestions; feel free to take or leave them:

-The playing area zooming towards the ball was really distracting and made playing difficult

-Create a ball speed setting or easy/med/hard

-Add mouse control. The CL/CCL arrows can be counter intuitive

-Give each player a different colored/textured paddle. I lost track of mine a few times.

Other than that, well done!

